# Christmas Greetings 2020: Images, Recipes, Music, Poetry and Anything Christmas!



## Ruthanne

Everyone seems to have started getting ready for Christmas 2020.  I just bought some window lights and little suctions to hang them on my windows.  Maybe this will put us all in a better mood...


----------



## Aunt Marg

We're planning on setting up and decorating our tree this coming weekend!

Neighbours have already started putting up outdoor lights and decorations.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Marg said:


> We're planning on setting up and decorating our tree this coming weekend!
> 
> Neighbours have already started putting up outdoor lights and decorations.


Cool.  I hope it goes well!  If I get my lights today I hope to put them up asap.  I had some other lights I bought a few years ago and they were still in the box.  I opened it and pulled them out and they were tangled so badly--I tried to untangle them for a few hours and then realized it was impossible.  I don't know who packaged them but they did a very poor job--I ended up throwing them in my trash.  

I hope to get the new ones soon--in the ad it said they are untangled--I sure hope so!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## debodun

Neighbors across the street had their outdoor decorations up around Veteran's Day (Nov 11th). A little early IMO. I will hang the traditional "fake" wreath out on the front door around Dec 5th. The only decorating I do.


----------



## debodun




----------



## tbeltrans




----------



## tbeltrans




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## ClassicRockr

We got our fake tree out of the garage a few days ago, but it's still in the box in spare bedroom. Also got all of our outdoor decor, out of the garage and is sitting in spare bedroom also. We absolutely LOVE decorating for Christmas, but this year, we won't be sitting up our dining room table Christmas Village buildings. 

Most likely, like the two we attended, one in Charleston, SC and the other in Jacksonville, FL, Christmas Boat Parades won't happen. The one in Jacksonville, where we lived for 10 1/2 years, also had a huge fireworks display after the Boat Parade. Miami/Ft. Lauderdale has a really nice one every year, but don't know about this year. *Oh well, we now live back in Colorado. No Boat Parades here..........too cold and snow.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat

Odd that this thread should come up today.  After and exhausting afternoon at the supermarket, (I bought the store out, lol), my son and I were sitting and talking about Christmas.  Since we've more or less dwindled to just the 2 of us, it won't be a big deal.  I asked him for an idea as to what he'd like.  He promptly got out a box and said to me, please wrap this as your gift to me for Christmas.  I was stunned for I've no idea as to what it is.  But when I think about it, he, like my mom, never likes what I get him, so that's what I shall do.  As for me, I wanted a new computer with Windows 10 which he pulled out of his office closet.  It is a 17 inch Dell Inspiron lap top which is a beauty.  I normally don't care for a lap top, but I love this at first sight.  He just bought it and was thinking of giving it to me on Christmas, but, I will take it home with me and use that.  Back to square one.  What do I want for Christmas?  Don't ask.  This year, it's a no brainer.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Wren




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Marg

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 135151


Reminds me of snow globes.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/3025924739052158/


----------



## Ruthanne

pamelasmithwick said:


> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/3025924739052158/


What a cutie!  She says "my toys!"


----------



## Wren




----------



## PopsnTuff

*Some of you don't wait to post Xmas pics and funnies till after Turkey Day, I see.....so if you can't fight em', join em', I say, lol.....
hope this becomes the only thread for the Holiday coming up and there not be ten more, lol....*
*The topic title IS "Christmas Greetings 2020" *


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ellen Marie

I got my Christmas plates out this week.  

In Southern Indiana, it can be Christmas year round.... I know many people who keep a tree up year round.  My private physician keeps a Christmas tree in her lobby year round....   I don't live in Santa Claus, but I know many people who live on Christmas Boulevard, Silent Night Lane, on Dasher, on Dancer... and so on....      

There's a lot going on in that small town of about 2,000 ... even with a pandemic....   
https://santaclausind.org/events/page/2/

https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...=dbd55d199aa1537850a80a743dc6a40b&action=view


----------



## PamfromTx

PopsnTuff said:


> *Some of you don't wait to post Xmas pics and funnies till after Turkey Day, I see.....so if you can't fight em', join em', I say, lol.....
> hope this becomes the only thread for the Holiday coming up and there not be ten more, lol....*
> *The topic title IS "Christmas Greetings 2020" *
> 
> 
> View attachment 135264


*Ruthanne did good!!!   I plan on contributing to this as long as I am able to.  *


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> What a cutie!  She says "my toys!"


LOL @Ruthanne 

Kitten:  "Mine, all mine!"


----------



## debodun

Visiting Santa in 1955.


----------



## debodun

Some of my Santa figurines/toys



Mugs



Shakers


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Marie5656

*Well, I decorated my apartment door yesterday.

*


----------



## SeaBreeze

I'll take my tiny ceramic tree out of the garage in around a week, only other decorations will be the cards we get that will surround it.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## debodun




----------



## Ruthanne

SeaBreeze said:


> I'll take my tiny ceramic tree out of the garage in around a week, only other decorations will be the cards we get that will surround it.  Merry Christmas!


I've always loved that song by Nat!


----------



## Ruthanne

@SeaBreeze Here is one of my favorite Christmas songs:


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze

SeaBreeze said:


> Sent in by Linda Hagar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> The young couple had made their usual hurried, pre-Christmas visit to the little farm where dwelt their elderly parents with their small herd of horses. The farm had been named Lone Pine Farm because of the huge pine which topped the hill behind the farm, and through the years had become a talisman to the old man and his wife, and a landmark in the countryside.
> 
> The old folks no longer showed their horses, for the years had taken their toll, but they sold a few foals each year, and the horses were their reason for joy in the morning and contentment at day's end. Crossly, as they prepared to leave, the young couple confronted the old folks. "Why do you not at least dispose of "The Old One". She is no longer of use to you. It's been years since you've had foals from her. You should cut corners and save where you can. Why do you keep her anyway?" The old man looked down as his worn boot, scuffed at the barn floor, and his arm stole defensively about the Old One's neck as he drew her to him and rubbed her gently behind the ears. He replied softly, "We keep her because of love. Only because of love."
> 
> Baffled and irritated, the young folks wished the old man and his wife a Merry Christmas and headed back toward the city as darkness stole through the valley. So it was, that because of the leave-taking, no one noticed the insulation smoldering on the frayed wires in the old barn. None saw the first spark fall. None but the "Old One".
> 
> In a matter of minutes, the whole barn was ablaze and the hungry flames were licking at the loft full of hay. With a cry of horror and despair, the old man shouted to his wife to call for help as he raced to the barn to save their beloved horses. But the flames were roaring now, and the blazing heat drove him back. He sank sobbing to the ground helpless before the fire's fury. By the time the fire department arrived, only smoking, glowing ruins were left, and the old man and his wife.
> 
> They thanked those who had come to their aid, and the old man turned to his wife, resting her white head upon his shoulders as he clumsily dried her tears with a frayed red bandana. Brokenly he whispered, "We have lost much, but God has spared our home on this eve of Christmas. Let us, therefore, climb the hill to the old pine where we have sought comfort in times of despair. We will look down upon our home and give thanks to God that it has been spared."
> 
> And so, he took her by the hand and helped her up the snowy hill as he brushed aside his own tears with the back of his hand. As they stepped over the little knoll at the crest of the hill, they looked up and gasped in amazement at the incredible beauty before them.
> 
> Seemingly, every glorious, brilliant star in the heavens was caught up in the glittering, snow-frosted branches of their beloved pine, and it was aglow with heavenly candles. And poised on its top most bough, a crystal crescent moon glistened like spun glass. Never had a mere mortal created a Christmas tree such as this. Suddenly, the old man gave a cry of wonder and incredible joy as he pulled his wife forward.
> 
> There, beneath the tree, was their Christmas gift. Bedded down about the "Old One" close to the trunk of the tree, was the entire herd, safe. At the first hint of smoke, she had pushed the door ajar with her muzzle and had led the horses through it. Slowly and with great dignity, never looking back, she had led them up the hill, stepping daintily through the snow. The foals were frightened and dashed about.
> 
> The skittish yearlings looked back at the crackling, hungry flames, and tucked their tails under them as they licked their lips and hopped like rabbits. The mares pressed uneasily against the "Old One" as she moved calmly up the hill and to safety beneath the pine. And now, she lay among them and gazed at the faces of those she loved. Her body was brittle with years, but the golden eyes were filled with devotion as she offered her gift-Because of love. Only Because of love.
> 
> Source: http://www.hintsandthings.co.uk/nursery/story.htm


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Becky1951




----------



## Giantsfan1954

Ruthanne said:


> @SeaBreeze Here is one of my favorite Christmas songs:


Me too!


----------



## dobielvr

Pamela..and others, where do you find all these funnies?

I'd like to post some of them on facebook.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## PopsnTuff

dobielvr said:


> Pamela..and others, where do you find all these funnies?
> 
> I'd like to post some of them on facebook.


You can save these to your files or type in the address bar 'xmas funnies'....have fun with them @dobielvr


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

dobielvr said:


> Pamela..and others, where do you find all these funnies?
> 
> I'd like to post some of them on facebook.


I go to Pinterest @dobielvr and type in funnies and/or animated images for the particular season.


----------



## Gary O'

I generally post this story ever yuletide
Might as well put it here

Sent to my daughter in Redondo Beach 7 or 8 years ago 


*Christmas 1954*
I knew what was coming….really, for once I knew.
The tree, the lights, the bubbling ones, the tinsel, the snow outside, the oil stove warming everyone (that stood smack dab on the stove), the windows adorned with Christmas icing, and….the presents.
I just took it all in, quietly, unassuming, sizing things up.
(‘Hmm, so this happens, say, every year…huh’)

I never said much for, oh, about twenty some years, and at four didn’t say anything, ever.
I cast a rather small shadow, and more than a few times got left at places.
Not on purpose, but I just wasn’t much of a bother to anyone…to the point of, to some extent, non-existence.
Mom forgot me at the Montgomery Wards store once.
Huge multi-storied store…fascinating.
She eventually came back and got me even though I wasn’t quite done window shopping.
I wonder how far out of the store she got, or did she get halfway home, or even home and realize, sitting the table, that, hey, the tiny person that normally occupies the booster seat is not here.

I really enjoyed the anonymity.
It gave me time to take in all I could, and remain in my own thoughts.
Kids were pretty much trained to be out of sight when folks came over.
Ever once in a while someone would ask,

‘And what’s your name young man?’

‘Dad, it’s me, Gary.’

My sis would take my hand and guide me over to the tree, pointing out each and every glittery thing.
It was a no shit moment, but knew it made her feel good, so let it happen.

The day came.

I should say the day before came, as we traditionally opened gifts on Christmas eve.

Gramma and Grampa came down the hill to participate.
I’d say it was around 6pm, as it was dark out and everybody had already eaten.
My sis played santy, handing gifts to Gramma and Grampa.
I was busy watching while trying to crack the walnuts and Brazil nuts from my stocking.
I couldn’t help but observe the fake happiness and surprise from everyone as they opened their gifts…everyone but Grampa. He was rather gruff, and had a habit of saying exactly what he thought.

‘I already have a tie.’

I loved him.
Didn’t even give much thought to that emotion back then, but now I know I loved him.

It came to be my turn to open my gifts.
Not a big trick, as my stuff was in a large sack.
It was a sack full of toys…..cars, trucks, a harmonica, and some little bags of hard candy.
The thing is, the toys were all kinda beat up, trucks with missing wheels, and everything was a bit scuffed, dented and rusty in places.
It didn’t bother me a whit. I loved it all.
But I remember the look on my Dad’s face as he watched me haul them outta the bag.
He was ashamed.
I felt like saying something comforting…but didn’t.
My feelings of making the situation even harder on him by saying ‘it’s OK’ won out.
Every Christmas after that was huge.

Funny, not haha funny, but oddly strange, my thoughts on his mental processes.
For years I rather pitied him for toiling to get us what he thought was what we wanted.
Him, the bread winner, the toy winner, the house, food and warmth provider.
How he fell head first into the American dream…the freaking nightmare.
But in my early years of fatherhood I came to understand.
He was from an era that dictated those things….’things’.

*Christmas 1972 *
We were a tad impoverished.
Poverty stricken was a status I was striving for.
We managed a few meager toys from the five and dime, and wrapped them in newspaper, placing them under the tree limb from the neighbor’s backyard that had miraculously blown down from one of their giant firs.
We watched the boys unwrap their tinsel strength early China bobbles.
They lasted almost long enough to get ‘em outta the newspaper, disintegrating in their little ink stained hands.
However, as my lady wiped last Wednesday’s headlines from their fingers so they could drink their mug of hot cinnamon tea and suck one their tiny candy canes, I whipped out to the truck to bring in the toy of toys…the one that would give back.

My eldest named the little puppy from the pound, Felix.
Felix the dog…hey, it was original.
Only he was too young to pronounce the name Felix, so it came out ‘juwix’.
The thing is, a few moments after cleaning up the vomit and diarrhea from the truck seat, floorboard and doors, and myself, it dawned on me that Felix may not have been the best of finds.
The next morning my eldest seemed to have lost track of him, so we both went looking.

‘Juwix….Juuuuwix…heeeere Juwix’

I got a kick out of his determination in locating his new little buddy, trudging around the yard, big cheeks housed upon his tiny neck earnestly calling out with his baby Elmer Fudd like voice…‘Juwix….Juuuuwix…heeeere Juwix’.

Unfortunately we found Juwix.
He was under a gap in the wood pile…rather stiff.
So, as my Dad, twenty some years before, I vowed to provide a better Christmas for the years to come.
Not lavish ones, but ones that bore a couple substantial gifts for each of my little beings.

Christmas now?

Keep yer tie money.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/641692646891989402/


----------



## Gaer

Here's some of my Christmas Angel paintings.   Angels are always with you.  Just be aware of them.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## PamfromTx

Gaer said:


> Here's some of my Christmas Angel paintings.   Angels are always with you.  Just be aware of them.  Merry Christmas!


Beautiful!!!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Brought tears to my eyes...very sweet.


----------



## Ruthanne

Gary O' said:


> I generally post this story ever yuletide
> Might as well put it here
> 
> Sent to my daughter in Redondo Beach 7 or 8 years ago
> 
> 
> *Christmas 1954*
> I knew what was coming….really, for once I knew.
> The tree, the lights, the bubbling ones, the tinsel, the snow outside, the oil stove warming everyone (that stood smack dab on the stove), the windows adorned with Christmas icing, and….the presents.
> I just took it all in, quietly, unassuming, sizing things up.
> (‘Hmm, so this happens, say, every year…huh’)
> 
> I never said much for, oh, about twenty some years, and at four didn’t say anything, ever.
> I cast a rather small shadow, and more than a few times got left at places.
> Not on purpose, but I just wasn’t much of a bother to anyone…to the point of, to some extent, non-existence.
> Mom forgot me at the Montgomery Wards store once.
> Huge multi-storied store…fascinating.
> She eventually came back and got me even though I wasn’t quite done window shopping.
> I wonder how far out of the store she got, or did she get halfway home, or even home and realize, sitting the table, that, hey, the tiny person that normally occupies the booster seat is not here.
> 
> I really enjoyed the anonymity.
> It gave me time to take in all I could, and remain in my own thoughts.
> Kids were pretty much trained to be out of sight when folks came over.
> Ever once in a while someone would ask,
> 
> ‘And what’s your name young man?’
> 
> ‘Dad, it’s me, Gary.’
> 
> My sis would take my hand and guide me over to the tree, pointing out each and every glittery thing.
> It was a no shit moment, but knew it made her feel good, so let it happen.
> 
> The day came.
> 
> I should say the day before came, as we traditionally opened gifts on Christmas eve.
> 
> Gramma and Grampa came down the hill to participate.
> I’d say it was around 6pm, as it was dark out and everybody had already eaten.
> My sis played santy, handing gifts to Gramma and Grampa.
> I was busy watching while trying to crack the walnuts and Brazil nuts from my stocking.
> I couldn’t help but observe the fake happiness and surprise from everyone as they opened their gifts…everyone but Grampa. He was rather gruff, and had a habit of saying exactly what he thought.
> 
> ‘I already have a tie.’
> 
> I loved him.
> Didn’t even give much thought to that emotion back then, but now I know I loved him.
> 
> It came to be my turn to open my gifts.
> Not a big trick, as my stuff was in a large sack.
> It was a sack full of toys…..cars, trucks, a harmonica, and some little bags of hard candy.
> The thing is, the toys were all kinda beat up, trucks with missing wheels, and everything was a bit scuffed, dented and rusty in places.
> It didn’t bother me a whit. I loved it all.
> But I remember the look on my Dad’s face as he watched me haul them outta the bag.
> He was ashamed.
> I felt like saying something comforting…but didn’t.
> My feelings of making the situation even harder on him by saying ‘it’s OK’ won out.
> Every Christmas after that was huge.
> 
> Funny, not haha funny, but oddly strange, my thoughts on his mental processes.
> For years I rather pitied him for toiling to get us what he thought was what we wanted.
> Him, the bread winner, the toy winner, the house, food and warmth provider.
> How he fell head first into the American dream…the freaking nightmare.
> But in my early years of fatherhood I came to understand.
> He was from an era that dictated those things….’things’.
> 
> *Christmas 1972 *
> We were a tad impoverished.
> Poverty stricken was a status I was striving for.
> We managed a few meager toys from the five and dime, and wrapped them in newspaper, placing them under the tree limb from the neighbor’s backyard that had miraculously blown down from one of their giant firs.
> We watched the boys unwrap their tinsel strength early China bobbles.
> They lasted almost long enough to get ‘em outta the newspaper, disintegrating in their little ink stained hands.
> However, as my lady wiped last Wednesday’s headlines from their fingers so they could drink their mug of hot cinnamon tea and suck one their tiny candy canes, I whipped out to the truck to bring in the toy of toys…the one that would give back.
> 
> My eldest named the little puppy from the pound, Felix.
> Felix the dog…hey, it was original.
> Only he was too young to pronounce the name Felix, so it came out ‘juwix’.
> The thing is, a few moments after cleaning up the vomit and diarrhea from the truck seat, floorboard and doors, and myself, it dawned on me that Felix may not have been the best of finds.
> The next morning my eldest seemed to have lost track of him, so we both went looking.
> 
> ‘Juwix….Juuuuwix…heeeere Juwix’
> 
> I got a kick out of his determination in locating his new little buddy, trudging around the yard, big cheeks housed upon his tiny neck earnestly calling out with his baby Elmer Fudd like voice…‘Juwix….Juuuuwix…heeeere Juwix’.
> 
> Unfortunately we found Juwix.
> He was under a gap in the wood pile…rather stiff.
> So, as my Dad, twenty some years before, I vowed to provide a better Christmas for the years to come.
> Not lavish ones, but ones that bore a couple substantial gifts for each of my little beings.
> 
> Christmas now?
> 
> Keep yer tie money.


Thank you for sharing that Gary.  Moving.


----------



## Ruthanne

Gaer said:


> Here's some of my Christmas Angel paintings.   Angels are always with you.  Just be aware of them.  Merry Christmas!


Thank you those are just beautiful.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## debodun




----------



## Aunt Marg

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 136031


Wow!

That tree is gorgeous as is the setting!


----------



## Pink Biz

Aunt Marg said:


> Wow!
> 
> That tree is gorgeous as is the setting!


_*Windsor Castle, UK!*_


----------



## Aunt Marg

Pink Biz said:


> _*Windsor Castle, UK!*_


Wow!

Thanks, Pink Biz.


----------



## Tish

Gary O' said:


> I generally post this story ever yuletide
> Might as well put it here
> 
> Sent to my daughter in Redondo Beach 7 or 8 years ago
> 
> 
> *Christmas 1954*
> I knew what was coming….really, for once I knew.
> The tree, the lights, the bubbling ones, the tinsel, the snow outside, the oil stove warming everyone (that stood smack dab on the stove), the windows adorned with Christmas icing, and….the presents.
> I just took it all in, quietly, unassuming, sizing things up.
> (‘Hmm, so this happens, say, every year…huh’)
> 
> I never said much for, oh, about twenty some years, and at four didn’t say anything, ever.
> I cast a rather small shadow, and more than a few times got left at places.
> Not on purpose, but I just wasn’t much of a bother to anyone…to the point of, to some extent, non-existence.
> Mom forgot me at the Montgomery Wards store once.
> Huge multi-storied store…fascinating.
> She eventually came back and got me even though I wasn’t quite done window shopping.
> I wonder how far out of the store she got, or did she get halfway home, or even home and realize, sitting the table, that, hey, the tiny person that normally occupies the booster seat is not here.
> 
> I really enjoyed the anonymity.
> It gave me time to take in all I could, and remain in my own thoughts.
> Kids were pretty much trained to be out of sight when folks came over.
> Ever once in a while someone would ask,
> 
> ‘And what’s your name young man?’
> 
> ‘Dad, it’s me, Gary.’
> 
> My sis would take my hand and guide me over to the tree, pointing out each and every glittery thing.
> It was a no shit moment, but knew it made her feel good, so let it happen.
> 
> The day came.
> 
> I should say the day before came, as we traditionally opened gifts on Christmas eve.
> 
> Gramma and Grampa came down the hill to participate.
> I’d say it was around 6pm, as it was dark out and everybody had already eaten.
> My sis played santy, handing gifts to Gramma and Grampa.
> I was busy watching while trying to crack the walnuts and Brazil nuts from my stocking.
> I couldn’t help but observe the fake happiness and surprise from everyone as they opened their gifts…everyone but Grampa. He was rather gruff, and had a habit of saying exactly what he thought.
> 
> ‘I already have a tie.’
> 
> I loved him.
> Didn’t even give much thought to that emotion back then, but now I know I loved him.
> 
> It came to be my turn to open my gifts.
> Not a big trick, as my stuff was in a large sack.
> It was a sack full of toys…..cars, trucks, a harmonica, and some little bags of hard candy.
> The thing is, the toys were all kinda beat up, trucks with missing wheels, and everything was a bit scuffed, dented and rusty in places.
> It didn’t bother me a whit. I loved it all.
> But I remember the look on my Dad’s face as he watched me haul them outta the bag.
> He was ashamed.
> I felt like saying something comforting…but didn’t.
> My feelings of making the situation even harder on him by saying ‘it’s OK’ won out.
> Every Christmas after that was huge.
> 
> Funny, not haha funny, but oddly strange, my thoughts on his mental processes.
> For years I rather pitied him for toiling to get us what he thought was what we wanted.
> Him, the bread winner, the toy winner, the house, food and warmth provider.
> How he fell head first into the American dream…the freaking nightmare.
> But in my early years of fatherhood I came to understand.
> He was from an era that dictated those things….’things’.
> 
> *Christmas 1972 *
> We were a tad impoverished.
> Poverty stricken was a status I was striving for.
> We managed a few meager toys from the five and dime, and wrapped them in newspaper, placing them under the tree limb from the neighbor’s backyard that had miraculously blown down from one of their giant firs.
> We watched the boys unwrap their tinsel strength early China bobbles.
> They lasted almost long enough to get ‘em outta the newspaper, disintegrating in their little ink stained hands.
> However, as my lady wiped last Wednesday’s headlines from their fingers so they could drink their mug of hot cinnamon tea and suck one their tiny candy canes, I whipped out to the truck to bring in the toy of toys…the one that would give back.
> 
> My eldest named the little puppy from the pound, Felix.
> Felix the dog…hey, it was original.
> Only he was too young to pronounce the name Felix, so it came out ‘juwix’.
> The thing is, a few moments after cleaning up the vomit and diarrhea from the truck seat, floorboard and doors, and myself, it dawned on me that Felix may not have been the best of finds.
> The next morning my eldest seemed to have lost track of him, so we both went looking.
> 
> ‘Juwix….Juuuuwix…heeeere Juwix’
> 
> I got a kick out of his determination in locating his new little buddy, trudging around the yard, big cheeks housed upon his tiny neck earnestly calling out with his baby Elmer Fudd like voice…‘Juwix….Juuuuwix…heeeere Juwix’.
> 
> Unfortunately we found Juwix.
> He was under a gap in the wood pile…rather stiff.
> So, as my Dad, twenty some years before, I vowed to provide a better Christmas for the years to come.
> Not lavish ones, but ones that bore a couple substantial gifts for each of my little beings.
> 
> Christmas now?
> 
> Keep yer tie money.



That was absolutely beautiful Gary. 
Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Tish

Gaer said:


> Here's some of my Christmas Angel paintings.   Angels are always with you.  Just be aware of them.  Merry Christmas!


Absolutely beautiful Gaer, thank you for sharing your art.


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze

*It was Christmas Eve 1881. I was fifteen years old and feeling like the world had caved in on me because there just hadn't been enough money to buy me the rifle that I'd wanted for Christmas. 

We did the chores early that night for some reason. I just figured Pa wanted a little extra time so we could read in the Bible. After supper was over I took my boots off and stretched out in front of the fireplace and waited for Pa to get down the old Bible. 

I was still feeling sorry for myself and, to be honest, I wasn't in much of a mood to read Scriptures. But Pa didn't get the Bible instead he bundled up again and went outside. I couldn't figure it out because we had already done all the chores. I didn't worry about it long though I was too busy wallowing in self-pity. 

Soon Pa came back in. It was a cold clear night out and there was ice in his beard. "Come on, Matt," he said. "Bundle up good, it's cold out tonight." I was really upset then. Not only wasn't I getting the rifle for Christmas, now Pa was dragging me out in the cold, and for no earthly reason that I could see. We'd already done all the chores, and I couldn't think of anything else that needed doing, especially not on a night like this. But I knew Pa was not very patient at one dragging one's feet when he'd told them 
to do something, so I got up and put my boots back on and got my cap, coat, and mittens. Ma gave me a mysterious smile as I opened the door to leave the house. Something was up, but I didn't know what.. 

Outside, I became even more dismayed. There in front of the house was the work team, already hitched to the big sled. Whatever it was we were going to do wasn't going to be a short, quick, little job. I could tell. We never hitched up this sled unless we were going to haul a big load. Pa was already up on the seat, reins in hand. I reluctantly climbed up beside him. The cold was already biting at me. I wasn't happy. When I was on, Pa pulled the sled around the house and stopped in front of the woodshed. He got off and I followed. 

"I think we'll put on the high sideboards," he said. "Here, help me." The high sideboards! It had been a bigger job than I wanted to do with just the low sideboards on, but whatever it was we were going to do would be a lot bigger with the high side boards on. 

After we had exchanged the sideboards, Pa went into the woodshed and came out with an armload of wood - the wood I'd spent all summer hauling down from the mountain, and then all Fall sawing into blocks and splitting. What was he doing? Finally I said something. "Pa," I asked, "what are you doing?" You been by the Widow 
Jensen's lately?" he asked. The Widow Jensen lived about two miles down the road. Her husband had died a year or so before and left her with three children, the oldest being eight. Sure, I'd been by, but so what? 

Yeah," I said, "Why?" 

"I rode by just today," Pa said. "Little Jakey was out digging around in the woodpile trying to find a few chips. They're out of wood, Matt." That was all he said and then he turned and went back into the woodshed for another armload of wood. I followed him. We loaded the sled so high that I began to wonder if the horses would be able to pull it. Finally, Pa called a halt to our loading then we went to the smoke house and Pa took down a big ham and a side of bacon. He handed them to me and told me to put them in the sled and wait. When he returned he was carrying a sack of flour over his right shoulder and a smaller sack of something in his left hand. 

"What's in the little sack?" I asked. Shoes, they're out of shoes. Little Jakey just had gunny sacks wrapped around his feet when he was out in the woodpile this morning. I got the children a little candy too. It just wouldn't be Christmas without a little candy." 

We rode the two miles to Widow Jensen's pretty much in silence. I tried to think through what Pa was doing. We didn't have much by worldly standards. Of course, we did have a big woodpile, though most of what was left now was still in the form of logs that I would have to saw into blocks and split before we could use it. We also had meat and flour, so we could spare that, but I knew we didn't have any money, so why was Pa buying them shoes and candy? Really, why was he doing any of this? Widow Jensen had closer neighbors than us; it shouldn't have been our concern. 

We came in from the blind side of the Jensen house and unloaded the wood as quietly as possible then we took the meat and flour and shoes to the door. We knocked. The door opened a crack and a timid voice said, "Who is it?" "Lucas Miles, Ma'am, and my son, Matt, could we come in for a bit?" 

Widow Jensen opened the door and let us in. She had a blanket wrapped around her shoulders. The children were wrapped in another and were sitting in front of the fireplace by a very small fire that hardly gave off any heat at all. Widow Jensen fumbled with a match and finally lit the lamp. 

"We brought you a few things, Ma'am," Pa said and set down the sack of flour. I put the meat on the table. Then Pa handed her the sack that had the shoes in it. She opened it hesitantly and took the shoes out one pair at a time. There was a pair for her and one for each of the children - sturdy shoes, the best, shoes that would last. I watched her carefully. She bit her lower lip to keep it from trembling and then tears filled her eyes and started running down her cheeks. She looked up at Pa like she wanted to say something, but it wouldn't come out. 

"We brought a load of wood too, Ma'am," Pa said. He turned to me and said, "Matt, go bring in enough to last awhile. Let's get that fire up to size and heat this place up." I wasn't the same person when I went back out to bring in the wood. I had a big lump in my throat and as much as I hate to admit it, there were tears in my eyes too. In my mind I kept seeing those three kids huddled around the fireplace and their mother standing there with tears running down her cheeks with so much gratitude in her heart that she couldn't speak. 

My heart swelled within me and a joy that I'd never known before filled my soul. I had given at Christmas many times before, but never when it had made so much difference. I could see we were literally saving the lives of these people. 

I soon had the fire blazing and everyone's spirits soared. The kids started giggling when Pa handed them each a piece of candy and Widow Jensen looked on with a smile that probably hadn't crossed her face for a long time. She finally turned to us. "God bless you," she said. "I know the Lord has sent you. The children and I have been praying that he would send one of his angels to spare us." 

In spite of myself, the lump returned to my throat and the tears welled up in my eyes again. I'd never thought of Pa in those exact terms before, but after Widow Jensen mentioned it I could see that it was probably true. I was sure that a better man than Pa had never walked the earth. I started remembering all the times he had gone out of his way for Ma and me, and many others. The list seemed endless as I thought on it. 

Pa insisted that everyone try on the shoes before we left. I was amazed when they all fit and I wondered how he had known what sizes to get. Then I guessed that if he was on an errand for the Lord that the Lord would make sure he got the right sizes. 

Tears were running down Widow Jensen's face again when we stood up to leave. Pa took each of the kids in his big arms and gave them a hug. They clung to him and didn't want us to go. I could see that they missed their Pa and I was glad that I still had mine. 

At the door Pa turned to Widow Jensen and said, "The Mrs. wanted me to invite you and the children over for Christmas dinner tomorrow. The turkey will be more than the three of us can eat, and a man can get cantankerous if he has to eat turkey for too many meals. We'll be by to get you about eleven. It'll be nice to have some little ones 
around again. Matt, here, hasn't been little for quite a spell." I was the youngest. My two brothers and two sisters had all married and had moved away. 

Widow Jensen nodded and said, "Thank you, Brother Miles. I don't have to say, May the Lord bless you, I know for certain that He will." 

Out on the sled I felt a warmth that came from deep within and I didn't even notice the cold. When we had gone a ways, Pa turned to me and said, "Matt, I want you to know something. Your ma and me have been tucking a little money away here and there all year so we could buy that rifle for you, but we didn't have quite enough. 
Then yesterday a man who owed me a little money from years back came by to make things square. Your ma and me were real excited, thinking that now we could get you that rifle, and I started into town this morning to do just that, but on the way I saw little Jakey out scratching in the woodpile with his feet wrapped in those gunny 
sacks and I knew what I had to do. Son, I spent the money for shoes and a little candy for those children. I hope you understand." 

I understood, and my eyes became wet with tears again. I understood very well, and I was so glad Pa had done it. Now the rifle seemed very low on my list of priorities. Pa had given me a lot more. He had given me the look on Widow Jensen's face and the radiant smiles of her three children. For the rest of my life, Whenever I saw any of the 
Jensens, or split a block of wood, I remembered, and remembering brought back that same joy I felt riding home beside Pa that night. Pa had given me much more than a rifle that night, he had given me the best Christmas of my life.

 (author unknown)*


----------



## SeaBreeze

(Reminder: with new software we can now click Full Screen at the bottom right to see the larger version of any video.)


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Gaer

SeaBreeze said:


> *It was Christmas Eve 1881. I was fifteen years old and feeling like the world had caved in on me because there just hadn't been enough money to buy me the rifle that I'd wanted for Christmas.
> 
> We did the chores early that night for some reason. I just figured Pa wanted a little extra time so we could read in the Bible. After supper was over I took my boots off and stretched out in front of the fireplace and waited for Pa to get down the old Bible.
> 
> I was still feeling sorry for myself and, to be honest, I wasn't in much of a mood to read Scriptures. But Pa didn't get the Bible instead he bundled up again and went outside. I couldn't figure it out because we had already done all the chores. I didn't worry about it long though I was too busy wallowing in self-pity.
> 
> Soon Pa came back in. It was a cold clear night out and there was ice in his beard. "Come on, Matt," he said. "Bundle up good, it's cold out tonight." I was really upset then. Not only wasn't I getting the rifle for Christmas, now Pa was dragging me out in the cold, and for no earthly reason that I could see. We'd already done all the chores, and I couldn't think of anything else that needed doing, especially not on a night like this. But I knew Pa was not very patient at one dragging one's feet when he'd told them
> to do something, so I got up and put my boots back on and got my cap, coat, and mittens. Ma gave me a mysterious smile as I opened the door to leave the house. Something was up, but I didn't know what..
> 
> Outside, I became even more dismayed. There in front of the house was the work team, already hitched to the big sled. Whatever it was we were going to do wasn't going to be a short, quick, little job. I could tell. We never hitched up this sled unless we were going to haul a big load. Pa was already up on the seat, reins in hand. I reluctantly climbed up beside him. The cold was already biting at me. I wasn't happy. When I was on, Pa pulled the sled around the house and stopped in front of the woodshed. He got off and I followed.
> 
> "I think we'll put on the high sideboards," he said. "Here, help me." The high sideboards! It had been a bigger job than I wanted to do with just the low sideboards on, but whatever it was we were going to do would be a lot bigger with the high side boards on.
> 
> After we had exchanged the sideboards, Pa went into the woodshed and came out with an armload of wood - the wood I'd spent all summer hauling down from the mountain, and then all Fall sawing into blocks and splitting. What was he doing? Finally I said something. "Pa," I asked, "what are you doing?" You been by the Widow
> Jensen's lately?" he asked. The Widow Jensen lived about two miles down the road. Her husband had died a year or so before and left her with three children, the oldest being eight. Sure, I'd been by, but so what?
> 
> Yeah," I said, "Why?"
> 
> "I rode by just today," Pa said. "Little Jakey was out digging around in the woodpile trying to find a few chips. They're out of wood, Matt." That was all he said and then he turned and went back into the woodshed for another armload of wood. I followed him. We loaded the sled so high that I began to wonder if the horses would be able to pull it. Finally, Pa called a halt to our loading then we went to the smoke house and Pa took down a big ham and a side of bacon. He handed them to me and told me to put them in the sled and wait. When he returned he was carrying a sack of flour over his right shoulder and a smaller sack of something in his left hand.
> 
> "What's in the little sack?" I asked. Shoes, they're out of shoes. Little Jakey just had gunny sacks wrapped around his feet when he was out in the woodpile this morning. I got the children a little candy too. It just wouldn't be Christmas without a little candy."
> 
> We rode the two miles to Widow Jensen's pretty much in silence. I tried to think through what Pa was doing. We didn't have much by worldly standards. Of course, we did have a big woodpile, though most of what was left now was still in the form of logs that I would have to saw into blocks and split before we could use it. We also had meat and flour, so we could spare that, but I knew we didn't have any money, so why was Pa buying them shoes and candy? Really, why was he doing any of this? Widow Jensen had closer neighbors than us; it shouldn't have been our concern.
> 
> We came in from the blind side of the Jensen house and unloaded the wood as quietly as possible then we took the meat and flour and shoes to the door. We knocked. The door opened a crack and a timid voice said, "Who is it?" "Lucas Miles, Ma'am, and my son, Matt, could we come in for a bit?"
> 
> Widow Jensen opened the door and let us in. She had a blanket wrapped around her shoulders. The children were wrapped in another and were sitting in front of the fireplace by a very small fire that hardly gave off any heat at all. Widow Jensen fumbled with a match and finally lit the lamp.
> 
> "We brought you a few things, Ma'am," Pa said and set down the sack of flour. I put the meat on the table. Then Pa handed her the sack that had the shoes in it. She opened it hesitantly and took the shoes out one pair at a time. There was a pair for her and one for each of the children - sturdy shoes, the best, shoes that would last. I watched her carefully. She bit her lower lip to keep it from trembling and then tears filled her eyes and started running down her cheeks. She looked up at Pa like she wanted to say something, but it wouldn't come out.
> 
> "We brought a load of wood too, Ma'am," Pa said. He turned to me and said, "Matt, go bring in enough to last awhile. Let's get that fire up to size and heat this place up." I wasn't the same person when I went back out to bring in the wood. I had a big lump in my throat and as much as I hate to admit it, there were tears in my eyes too. In my mind I kept seeing those three kids huddled around the fireplace and their mother standing there with tears running down her cheeks with so much gratitude in her heart that she couldn't speak.
> 
> My heart swelled within me and a joy that I'd never known before filled my soul. I had given at Christmas many times before, but never when it had made so much difference. I could see we were literally saving the lives of these people.
> 
> I soon had the fire blazing and everyone's spirits soared. The kids started giggling when Pa handed them each a piece of candy and Widow Jensen looked on with a smile that probably hadn't crossed her face for a long time. She finally turned to us. "God bless you," she said. "I know the Lord has sent you. The children and I have been praying that he would send one of his angels to spare us."
> 
> In spite of myself, the lump returned to my throat and the tears welled up in my eyes again. I'd never thought of Pa in those exact terms before, but after Widow Jensen mentioned it I could see that it was probably true. I was sure that a better man than Pa had never walked the earth. I started remembering all the times he had gone out of his way for Ma and me, and many others. The list seemed endless as I thought on it.
> 
> Pa insisted that everyone try on the shoes before we left. I was amazed when they all fit and I wondered how he had known what sizes to get. Then I guessed that if he was on an errand for the Lord that the Lord would make sure he got the right sizes.
> 
> Tears were running down Widow Jensen's face again when we stood up to leave. Pa took each of the kids in his big arms and gave them a hug. They clung to him and didn't want us to go. I could see that they missed their Pa and I was glad that I still had mine.
> 
> At the door Pa turned to Widow Jensen and said, "The Mrs. wanted me to invite you and the children over for Christmas dinner tomorrow. The turkey will be more than the three of us can eat, and a man can get cantankerous if he has to eat turkey for too many meals. We'll be by to get you about eleven. It'll be nice to have some little ones
> around again. Matt, here, hasn't been little for quite a spell." I was the youngest. My two brothers and two sisters had all married and had moved away.
> 
> Widow Jensen nodded and said, "Thank you, Brother Miles. I don't have to say, May the Lord bless you, I know for certain that He will."
> 
> Out on the sled I felt a warmth that came from deep within and I didn't even notice the cold. When we had gone a ways, Pa turned to me and said, "Matt, I want you to know something. Your ma and me have been tucking a little money away here and there all year so we could buy that rifle for you, but we didn't have quite enough.
> Then yesterday a man who owed me a little money from years back came by to make things square. Your ma and me were real excited, thinking that now we could get you that rifle, and I started into town this morning to do just that, but on the way I saw little Jakey out scratching in the woodpile with his feet wrapped in those gunny
> sacks and I knew what I had to do. Son, I spent the money for shoes and a little candy for those children. I hope you understand."
> 
> I understood, and my eyes became wet with tears again. I understood very well, and I was so glad Pa had done it. Now the rifle seemed very low on my list of priorities. Pa had given me a lot more. He had given me the look on Widow Jensen's face and the radiant smiles of her three children. For the rest of my life, Whenever I saw any of the
> Jensens, or split a block of wood, I remembered, and remembering brought back that same joy I felt riding home beside Pa that night. Pa had given me much more than a rifle that night, he had given me the best Christmas of my life.
> 
> (author unknown)*


Wow!  What a story!  Thank you so much for sharing that!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

SeaBreeze said:


> *It was Christmas Eve 1881. I was fifteen years old and feeling like the world had caved in on me because there just hadn't been enough money to buy me the rifle that I'd wanted for Christmas.
> 
> We did the chores early that night for some reason. I just figured Pa wanted a little extra time so we could read in the Bible. After supper was over I took my boots off and stretched out in front of the fireplace and waited for Pa to get down the old Bible.
> 
> I was still feeling sorry for myself and, to be honest, I wasn't in much of a mood to read Scriptures. But Pa didn't get the Bible instead he bundled up again and went outside. I couldn't figure it out because we had already done all the chores. I didn't worry about it long though I was too busy wallowing in self-pity.
> 
> Soon Pa came back in. It was a cold clear night out and there was ice in his beard. "Come on, Matt," he said. "Bundle up good, it's cold out tonight." I was really upset then. Not only wasn't I getting the rifle for Christmas, now Pa was dragging me out in the cold, and for no earthly reason that I could see. We'd already done all the chores, and I couldn't think of anything else that needed doing, especially not on a night like this. But I knew Pa was not very patient at one dragging one's feet when he'd told them
> to do something, so I got up and put my boots back on and got my cap, coat, and mittens. Ma gave me a mysterious smile as I opened the door to leave the house. Something was up, but I didn't know what..
> 
> Outside, I became even more dismayed. There in front of the house was the work team, already hitched to the big sled. Whatever it was we were going to do wasn't going to be a short, quick, little job. I could tell. We never hitched up this sled unless we were going to haul a big load. Pa was already up on the seat, reins in hand. I reluctantly climbed up beside him. The cold was already biting at me. I wasn't happy. When I was on, Pa pulled the sled around the house and stopped in front of the woodshed. He got off and I followed.
> 
> "I think we'll put on the high sideboards," he said. "Here, help me." The high sideboards! It had been a bigger job than I wanted to do with just the low sideboards on, but whatever it was we were going to do would be a lot bigger with the high side boards on.
> 
> After we had exchanged the sideboards, Pa went into the woodshed and came out with an armload of wood - the wood I'd spent all summer hauling down from the mountain, and then all Fall sawing into blocks and splitting. What was he doing? Finally I said something. "Pa," I asked, "what are you doing?" You been by the Widow
> Jensen's lately?" he asked. The Widow Jensen lived about two miles down the road. Her husband had died a year or so before and left her with three children, the oldest being eight. Sure, I'd been by, but so what?
> 
> Yeah," I said, "Why?"
> 
> "I rode by just today," Pa said. "Little Jakey was out digging around in the woodpile trying to find a few chips. They're out of wood, Matt." That was all he said and then he turned and went back into the woodshed for another armload of wood. I followed him. We loaded the sled so high that I began to wonder if the horses would be able to pull it. Finally, Pa called a halt to our loading then we went to the smoke house and Pa took down a big ham and a side of bacon. He handed them to me and told me to put them in the sled and wait. When he returned he was carrying a sack of flour over his right shoulder and a smaller sack of something in his left hand.
> 
> "What's in the little sack?" I asked. Shoes, they're out of shoes. Little Jakey just had gunny sacks wrapped around his feet when he was out in the woodpile this morning. I got the children a little candy too. It just wouldn't be Christmas without a little candy."
> 
> We rode the two miles to Widow Jensen's pretty much in silence. I tried to think through what Pa was doing. We didn't have much by worldly standards. Of course, we did have a big woodpile, though most of what was left now was still in the form of logs that I would have to saw into blocks and split before we could use it. We also had meat and flour, so we could spare that, but I knew we didn't have any money, so why was Pa buying them shoes and candy? Really, why was he doing any of this? Widow Jensen had closer neighbors than us; it shouldn't have been our concern.
> 
> We came in from the blind side of the Jensen house and unloaded the wood as quietly as possible then we took the meat and flour and shoes to the door. We knocked. The door opened a crack and a timid voice said, "Who is it?" "Lucas Miles, Ma'am, and my son, Matt, could we come in for a bit?"
> 
> Widow Jensen opened the door and let us in. She had a blanket wrapped around her shoulders. The children were wrapped in another and were sitting in front of the fireplace by a very small fire that hardly gave off any heat at all. Widow Jensen fumbled with a match and finally lit the lamp.
> 
> "We brought you a few things, Ma'am," Pa said and set down the sack of flour. I put the meat on the table. Then Pa handed her the sack that had the shoes in it. She opened it hesitantly and took the shoes out one pair at a time. There was a pair for her and one for each of the children - sturdy shoes, the best, shoes that would last. I watched her carefully. She bit her lower lip to keep it from trembling and then tears filled her eyes and started running down her cheeks. She looked up at Pa like she wanted to say something, but it wouldn't come out.
> 
> "We brought a load of wood too, Ma'am," Pa said. He turned to me and said, "Matt, go bring in enough to last awhile. Let's get that fire up to size and heat this place up." I wasn't the same person when I went back out to bring in the wood. I had a big lump in my throat and as much as I hate to admit it, there were tears in my eyes too. In my mind I kept seeing those three kids huddled around the fireplace and their mother standing there with tears running down her cheeks with so much gratitude in her heart that she couldn't speak.
> 
> My heart swelled within me and a joy that I'd never known before filled my soul. I had given at Christmas many times before, but never when it had made so much difference. I could see we were literally saving the lives of these people.
> 
> I soon had the fire blazing and everyone's spirits soared. The kids started giggling when Pa handed them each a piece of candy and Widow Jensen looked on with a smile that probably hadn't crossed her face for a long time. She finally turned to us. "God bless you," she said. "I know the Lord has sent you. The children and I have been praying that he would send one of his angels to spare us."
> 
> In spite of myself, the lump returned to my throat and the tears welled up in my eyes again. I'd never thought of Pa in those exact terms before, but after Widow Jensen mentioned it I could see that it was probably true. I was sure that a better man than Pa had never walked the earth. I started remembering all the times he had gone out of his way for Ma and me, and many others. The list seemed endless as I thought on it.
> 
> Pa insisted that everyone try on the shoes before we left. I was amazed when they all fit and I wondered how he had known what sizes to get. Then I guessed that if he was on an errand for the Lord that the Lord would make sure he got the right sizes.
> 
> Tears were running down Widow Jensen's face again when we stood up to leave. Pa took each of the kids in his big arms and gave them a hug. They clung to him and didn't want us to go. I could see that they missed their Pa and I was glad that I still had mine.
> 
> At the door Pa turned to Widow Jensen and said, "The Mrs. wanted me to invite you and the children over for Christmas dinner tomorrow. The turkey will be more than the three of us can eat, and a man can get cantankerous if he has to eat turkey for too many meals. We'll be by to get you about eleven. It'll be nice to have some little ones
> around again. Matt, here, hasn't been little for quite a spell." I was the youngest. My two brothers and two sisters had all married and had moved away.
> 
> Widow Jensen nodded and said, "Thank you, Brother Miles. I don't have to say, May the Lord bless you, I know for certain that He will."
> 
> Out on the sled I felt a warmth that came from deep within and I didn't even notice the cold. When we had gone a ways, Pa turned to me and said, "Matt, I want you to know something. Your ma and me have been tucking a little money away here and there all year so we could buy that rifle for you, but we didn't have quite enough.
> Then yesterday a man who owed me a little money from years back came by to make things square. Your ma and me were real excited, thinking that now we could get you that rifle, and I started into town this morning to do just that, but on the way I saw little Jakey out scratching in the woodpile with his feet wrapped in those gunny
> sacks and I knew what I had to do. Son, I spent the money for shoes and a little candy for those children. I hope you understand."
> 
> I understood, and my eyes became wet with tears again. I understood very well, and I was so glad Pa had done it. Now the rifle seemed very low on my list of priorities. Pa had given me a lot more. He had given me the look on Widow Jensen's face and the radiant smiles of her three children. For the rest of my life, Whenever I saw any of the
> Jensens, or split a block of wood, I remembered, and remembering brought back that same joy I felt riding home beside Pa that night. Pa had given me much more than a rifle that night, he had given me the best Christmas of my life.
> 
> (author unknown)*


Absolutely beautiful story, thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze

Christmas Star

_This was my grandmother's first Christmas without grandfather, and we had promised him before he passed away that we would make this her best Christmas ever. When my mom, dad, three sisters and I arrived at her little house in the Blue Ridge Mountains of North Carolina, we found she had waited up all night for us to arrive from Texas. 

After we exchanged hugs, my sisters and I ran into the house. It did seem a little empty without grandfather, and we knew it was up to us to make this Christmas special for her.

Grandfather had always said that the Christmas tree was the most important decoration of all. So we immediately set to work on the beautiful artificial tree that was kept stored in grandfather's closet. Although artificial, it was the most genuine looking Douglas fir I had ever seen. Tucked away in the closet with the tree was a spectacular array of ornaments, many of which had been my father's when he was a little boy. As we unwrapped each one, grandmother had a story to go along with it. My mother strung the tree with bright white lights and a red button garland; my sisters and I carefully placed the ornaments on the tree; and finally father was given the honor of lighting the tree.

We stepped back to admire our handiwork. To us, it looked magnificent, as beautiful as the tree in Rockefeller Center. But something was missing.

"Where's your star'" I asked.

The star was my grandmother's favorite part of the tree, for it represented the star of Bethlehem that had led the wise men to the infant Jesus.

"Why, it must be here somewhere," she said, starting to sort through the boxes again. "Your grandfather always packed everything so carefully when he took the tree down."

As we emptied box after box and found no star, my grandmother's eyes filled with tears. This was no ordinary ornament, but an elaborate golden star covered with colored jewels and blue lights that blinked on and off. 

Moreover, grandfather had given it to grandmother some fifty years ago on their first Christmas together. Now, on her first Christmas without him, the star was gone, too.

"Don't worry, Grandmother," I reassured her. "We'll find it for you."

My sisters and I formed a search party.

"Let's start in on the closet where the ornaments were," Donna said. "Maybe the box just fell down."

That sounded logical, so we climbed on a chair and began to search that tall closet of grandfather's. We found father's old yearbooks and photographs of relatives, Christmas cards from years gone by and party dresses and jewelry boxes, but no star.

We searched under beds and over shelves, inside and outside, until we had exhausted every possibility. We could see grandmother was disappointed, although she tried not to show it.

"We could buy a new star," Kristi offered.

"I'll make you one from construction paper," Karen chimed in.

"No," Grandmother said. "This year, we won't have a star."

By now, it was dark outside, and time for bed, since Santa would soon be here. As we lay in bed, we could hear the sound of snowflakes falling quietly outside.

The next morning, my sisters and I woke up early, as was our habit on Christmas day - first, to see what Santa had left under the tree, and second, to look for the Christmas star in the sky.

After a traditional breakfast of apple pancakes, the family sat down together to open presents. Santa had brought me the Easy Bake Oven I wanted, and Donna a Chatty Cathy doll. Karen was thrilled to get the doll buggy she had asked for, and Kristi to get the china tea set. Father was in charge of passing out the presents, so that everyone would have something to open at the same time.

"The last gift is to Grandmother from Grandfather," he said, in a puzzled voice.

"From who?" There was surprise in my grandmother's voice.

"I found that gift in grandfather's closet when we got the tree down," Mother explained. "It was already wrapped so I put it under the tree. I thought it was one of yours."

"Hurry and open it," Karen urged excitedly.

My grandmother shakily opened the box. Her face lit up with joy when she unfolded the tissue paper and pulled out a glorious golden star. There was a note attached. Her voice trembled as she read it aloud:

"Don't be angry with me, dear. I broke your star while 
putting up the decorations, and I couldn't bear to tell 
you. Thought it was time for a new one. I hope it brings 
you as much joy as the first one. Merry Christmas. Love, 
Bryant."


 So grandmother's tree had a star after all, a star that expressed their everlasting love for one another. It brought my grandfather home for Christmas in each of our hearts and made it our best Christmas ever._


_(http://www.rogerknapp.com/inspire/christar.htm)_


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Dedicated to our troops._


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


>


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


>


OMG, that is awesome!!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


>


For some reason, this photo reminded me of my late mother.  I while single and living alone... always decorated my Christmas tree in silver and gold decorations.  Mom loved the decorations, so, I gave them to her and she'd decorate her little tree in gold/silver decor.  It wasn't anything like this photo, of course... just a humble little tree.  _Teary eyed._  How I miss her.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

pamelasmithwick said:


> For some reason, this photo reminded me of my late mother.  I while single and living alone... always decorated my Christmas tree in silver and gold decorations.  Mom loved the decorations, so, I gave them to her and she'd decorate her little tree in gold/silver decor.  It wasn't anything like this photo, of course... just a humble little tree.  _Teary eyed._  How I miss her.View attachment 136532


----------



## Lewkat

SeaBreeze said:


> Christmas Star
> 
> _This was my grandmother's first Christmas without grandfather, and we had promised him before he passed away that we would make this her best Christmas ever. When my mom, dad, three sisters and I arrived at her little house in the Blue Ridge Mountains of North Carolina, we found she had waited up all night for us to arrive from Texas.
> 
> After we exchanged hugs, my sisters and I ran into the house. It did seem a little empty without grandfather, and we knew it was up to us to make this Christmas special for her.
> 
> Grandfather had always said that the Christmas tree was the most important decoration of all. So we immediately set to work on the beautiful artificial tree that was kept stored in grandfather's closet. Although artificial, it was the most genuine looking Douglas fir I had ever seen. Tucked away in the closet with the tree was a spectacular array of ornaments, many of which had been my father's when he was a little boy. As we unwrapped each one, grandmother had a story to go along with it. My mother strung the tree with bright white lights and a red button garland; my sisters and I carefully placed the ornaments on the tree; and finally father was given the honor of lighting the tree.
> 
> We stepped back to admire our handiwork. To us, it looked magnificent, as beautiful as the tree in Rockefeller Center. But something was missing.
> 
> "Where's your star'" I asked.
> 
> The star was my grandmother's favorite part of the tree, for it represented the star of Bethlehem that had led the wise men to the infant Jesus.
> 
> "Why, it must be here somewhere," she said, starting to sort through the boxes again. "Your grandfather always packed everything so carefully when he took the tree down."
> 
> As we emptied box after box and found no star, my grandmother's eyes filled with tears. This was no ordinary ornament, but an elaborate golden star covered with colored jewels and blue lights that blinked on and off.
> 
> Moreover, grandfather had given it to grandmother some fifty years ago on their first Christmas together. Now, on her first Christmas without him, the star was gone, too.
> 
> "Don't worry, Grandmother," I reassured her. "We'll find it for you."
> 
> My sisters and I formed a search party.
> 
> "Let's start in on the closet where the ornaments were," Donna said. "Maybe the box just fell down."
> 
> That sounded logical, so we climbed on a chair and began to search that tall closet of grandfather's. We found father's old yearbooks and photographs of relatives, Christmas cards from years gone by and party dresses and jewelry boxes, but no star.
> 
> We searched under beds and over shelves, inside and outside, until we had exhausted every possibility. We could see grandmother was disappointed, although she tried not to show it.
> 
> "We could buy a new star," Kristi offered.
> 
> "I'll make you one from construction paper," Karen chimed in.
> 
> "No," Grandmother said. "This year, we won't have a star."
> 
> By now, it was dark outside, and time for bed, since Santa would soon be here. As we lay in bed, we could hear the sound of snowflakes falling quietly outside.
> 
> The next morning, my sisters and I woke up early, as was our habit on Christmas day - first, to see what Santa had left under the tree, and second, to look for the Christmas star in the sky.
> 
> After a traditional breakfast of apple pancakes, the family sat down together to open presents. Santa had brought me the Easy Bake Oven I wanted, and Donna a Chatty Cathy doll. Karen was thrilled to get the doll buggy she had asked for, and Kristi to get the china tea set. Father was in charge of passing out the presents, so that everyone would have something to open at the same time.
> 
> "The last gift is to Grandmother from Grandfather," he said, in a puzzled voice.
> 
> "From who?" There was surprise in my grandmother's voice.
> 
> "I found that gift in grandfather's closet when we got the tree down," Mother explained. "It was already wrapped so I put it under the tree. I thought it was one of yours."
> 
> "Hurry and open it," Karen urged excitedly.
> 
> My grandmother shakily opened the box. Her face lit up with joy when she unfolded the tissue paper and pulled out a glorious golden star. There was a note attached. Her voice trembled as she read it aloud:
> 
> "Don't be angry with me, dear. I broke your star while
> putting up the decorations, and I couldn't bear to tell
> you. Thought it was time for a new one. I hope it brings
> you as much joy as the first one. Merry Christmas. Love,
> Bryant."
> 
> 
> So grandmother's tree had a star after all, a star that expressed their everlasting love for one another. It brought my grandfather home for Christmas in each of our hearts and made it our best Christmas ever._
> 
> 
> _(http://www.rogerknapp.com/inspire/christar.htm)_





SeaBreeze said:


> Christmas Star
> 
> _This was my grandmother's first Christmas without grandfather, and we had promised him before he passed away that we would make this her best Christmas ever. When my mom, dad, three sisters and I arrived at her little house in the Blue Ridge Mountains of North Carolina, we found she had waited up all night for us to arrive from Texas.
> 
> After we exchanged hugs, my sisters and I ran into the house. It did seem a little empty without grandfather, and we knew it was up to us to make this Christmas special for her.
> 
> Grandfather had always said that the Christmas tree was the most important decoration of all. So we immediately set to work on the beautiful artificial tree that was kept stored in grandfather's closet. Although artificial, it was the most genuine looking Douglas fir I had ever seen. Tucked away in the closet with the tree was a spectacular array of ornaments, many of which had been my father's when he was a little boy. As we unwrapped each one, grandmother had a story to go along with it. My mother strung the tree with bright white lights and a red button garland; my sisters and I carefully placed the ornaments on the tree; and finally father was given the honor of lighting the tree.
> 
> We stepped back to admire our handiwork. To us, it looked magnificent, as beautiful as the tree in Rockefeller Center. But something was missing.
> 
> "Where's your star'" I asked.
> 
> The star was my grandmother's favorite part of the tree, for it represented the star of Bethlehem that had led the wise men to the infant Jesus.
> 
> "Why, it must be here somewhere," she said, starting to sort through the boxes again. "Your grandfather always packed everything so carefully when he took the tree down."
> 
> As we emptied box after box and found no star, my grandmother's eyes filled with tears. This was no ordinary ornament, but an elaborate golden star covered with colored jewels and blue lights that blinked on and off.
> 
> Moreover, grandfather had given it to grandmother some fifty years ago on their first Christmas together. Now, on her first Christmas without him, the star was gone, too.
> 
> "Don't worry, Grandmother," I reassured her. "We'll find it for you."
> 
> My sisters and I formed a search party.
> 
> "Let's start in on the closet where the ornaments were," Donna said. "Maybe the box just fell down."
> 
> That sounded logical, so we climbed on a chair and began to search that tall closet of grandfather's. We found father's old yearbooks and photographs of relatives, Christmas cards from years gone by and party dresses and jewelry boxes, but no star.
> 
> We searched under beds and over shelves, inside and outside, until we had exhausted every possibility. We could see grandmother was disappointed, although she tried not to show it.
> 
> "We could buy a new star," Kristi offered.
> 
> "I'll make you one from construction paper," Karen chimed in.
> 
> "No," Grandmother said. "This year, we won't have a star."
> 
> By now, it was dark outside, and time for bed, since Santa would soon be here. As we lay in bed, we could hear the sound of snowflakes falling quietly outside.
> 
> The next morning, my sisters and I woke up early, as was our habit on Christmas day - first, to see what Santa had left under the tree, and second, to look for the Christmas star in the sky.
> 
> After a traditional breakfast of apple pancakes, the family sat down together to open presents. Santa had brought me the Easy Bake Oven I wanted, and Donna a Chatty Cathy doll. Karen was thrilled to get the doll buggy she had asked for, and Kristi to get the china tea set. Father was in charge of passing out the presents, so that everyone would have something to open at the same time.
> 
> "The last gift is to Grandmother from Grandfather," he said, in a puzzled voice.
> 
> "From who?" There was surprise in my grandmother's voice.
> 
> "I found that gift in grandfather's closet when we got the tree down," Mother explained. "It was already wrapped so I put it under the tree. I thought it was one of yours."
> 
> "Hurry and open it," Karen urged excitedly.
> 
> My grandmother shakily opened the box. Her face lit up with joy when she unfolded the tissue paper and pulled out a glorious golden star. There was a note attached. Her voice trembled as she read it aloud:
> 
> "Don't be angry with me, dear. I broke your star while
> putting up the decorations, and I couldn't bear to tell
> you. Thought it was time for a new one. I hope it brings
> you as much joy as the first one. Merry Christmas. Love,
> Bryant."
> 
> 
> So grandmother's tree had a star after all, a star that expressed their everlasting love for one another. It brought my grandfather home for Christmas in each of our hearts and made it our best Christmas ever._
> 
> 
> _(http://www.rogerknapp.com/inspire/christar.htm)_


Wow, SeaBreeze, terrific story.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

SeaBreeze said:


> (Reminder: with new software we can now click Full Screen at the bottom right to see the larger version of any video.)


I did that--made it large by clicking on the bottom right corner--thanks!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pecos

A Little Christmas Jazz: Merry Christmas Baby 
by Gregory Porter

Jazz at Lincoln Center Presents: MERRY CHRISTMAS BABY by Lou Baxter ft. Gregory Porter - YouTube


----------



## RiverM55

I see there's been some setup changes while I was away. Let me see if I can figure this out.


----------



## RiverM55




----------



## RiverM55

What else did I miss?


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pepper

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 136781


I have this card!  Same cat on it.  Sent last year.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz

*1912*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat

RiverM55 said:


> What else did I miss?


How do you feel River?  Hope all is well now.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

My oldest sons first Christmas:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

The jaunty tune "Jingo Jango" by Bert Kaempfert. That was always played during the Christmas season on a local radio station. So few play easy listening music anymore. This video the house decorations are timed to the music.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*The Three Magi! 

*


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## peramangkelder

Woolworths Supermarkets in Australia are selling Reindeer Carrots this Christmas


----------



## peramangkelder

Christmas at Uluru as the Traditional Owners Yankunytjatjara and Pitjantjatjara people call Ayer's Rock


----------



## Autumn




----------



## Pink Biz

*@peramangkelder An Aussie Santa Claus! 

*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## peramangkelder

Pink Biz said:


> *@peramangkelder An Aussie Santa Claus!
> 
> View attachment 137238*


@Pink Biz in Australia they are called Six White Boomers
Boomers is a colloquial term for Kangaroos and thank you for the lovely post


----------



## ronaldj

Happy birthday Jesus
I got a present for momma,
one for daddy too,
I even got one to exchange….
secretly in school.
Then we got a coat for a boy named Steve,
mittens and a scarf for Mary-Ann..
Made a pie for neighbor grandma,
 it was sugarless, I think it might be bland…..
We gave blankets to the shelter,
and toys to someone named, “angel tree.”
Dad put some money in a Santa bucket,
Hoping no one would see…
We took a food box to one unemployed,
he didn’t dress very nice…
I saw a tear in his eye, when he said,
 “I appreciate you sacrifice.”
I asked dad why we help,
so many along the way.
He said, “”it’s how we honor
Jesus on His birthday”
Ronald J. Curell

Like

Comment


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

ronaldj said:


> Happy birthday Jesus
> I got a present for momma,
> one for daddy too,
> I even got one to exchange….
> secretly in school.
> Then we got a coat for a boy named Steve,
> mittens and a scarf for Mary-Ann..
> Made a pie for neighbor grandma,
> it was sugarless, I think it might be bland…..
> We gave blankets to the shelter,
> and toys to someone named, “angel tree.”
> Dad put some money in a Santa bucket,
> Hoping no one would see…
> We took a food box to one unemployed,
> he didn’t dress very nice…
> I saw a tear in his eye, when he said,
> “I appreciate you sacrifice.”
> I asked dad why we help,
> so many along the way.
> He said, “”it’s how we honor
> Jesus on His birthday”
> Ronald J. Curell
> 
> Like
> 
> Comment


Thank you....beautiful.


----------



## Bee




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat

Ruthanne said:


>


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## JustBonee

Candy treats from the 1950's ...


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RiverM55

Lewkat said:


> How do you feel River?  Hope all is well now.


I'm still hurtin but the doc has given me the green light to go back to work on Mon. I'm goin back half days for now. Thanks for askin.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


>


Just gorgeous!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 137584


OMG, wonderful!


----------



## Ruthanne

Gingerbread Cookies Recipe:  here


----------



## Autumn




----------



## Ruthanne

Autumn said:


> View attachment 137600


Awww...how sweet is that!


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat

RiverM55 said:


> I'm still hurtin but the doc has given me the green light to go back to work on Mon. I'm goin back half days for now. Thanks for askin.


Good for you.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## debodun

What little girl didn't want one of these for Christmas in the 1960s?


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose

The Christmas Krampus

*Krampus*,  in central European popular legend, a half-goat, half-demon monster that punishes misbehaving children at Christmastime. He is the devilish companion of St. Nicholas. Krampus is believed to have originated in Germany, and his name derives from the German word _Krampen_, which means “claw.”






 .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



R-A costumed performer at a Krampus festival in Kappl,Austria, 2015
L- A 1910 Austrian postcard

Children might have also seen Krampus running through the street during a _Krampuslauf_—literally, a “Krampus run.” If Krampusnacht was a way to scare kids into behaving themselves, the Krampuslauf, which isn’t tied to a specific day, was a way for grown men to blow off steam while probably still scaring kids. Austrian men would get drunk and run through the streets dressed as the fearsome creature. Like Krampusnacht, the Krampuslauf tradition continues to the present day.

The introduction of mass visual media couldn’t help but sweep the charismatic Krampus up in its wave. When the postcard industry experienced a boom in Germany and Austria in the 1890s, it opened the way for _Krampuskarten_.
them off in his bag.

ugly Krampus sweater to wear to your local Krampus party or Krampuslauf. Krampus’ popularity in the U.S. arguably peaked with the 2015 feature film _Krampus_, which shouldn’t be confused with the many other low-budget Krampus movies.

Although Krampus is relatively new to the U.S., this alpine legend is the original bad Santa.







​


----------



## Pinky

Just a Shout Out to @Matrix for making the Forum look festive!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

https://www.cookingwithnanaling.com/mini-trifles/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

https://simpleandseasonal.com/elf-shake/


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 137719


----------



## PamfromTx

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 137777


----------



## PamfromTx

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 137574


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## peramangkelder

A Fairy Bread Christmas Tree....yummo


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 137819


My dad loved that hard candy. He'd get a tin like that but it would get gooey and stick together before he could finish it. Mom and I didn't eat it.


----------



## debodun

I entertain at a long ago (1973) family Christmas party.



My mother's oldest brother's wife brought her accordion, too, as my maternal grandmother looks on. This aunt is still living. In fact she plays the piano for church services.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

Tish said:


> View attachment 137934


Cats are so daring!   lol


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## hawkdon

debodun said:


> View attachment 138104


Well I like you Fruity !!!!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## debodun




----------



## Marie5656

*Finished decorating my apartment door.  The apartment is having a door decorating contest, and will be judging them later this week.  I am sure I will be out once or twice more to move things around before judging.

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 138155


I know, it's a lot of fun!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## debodun

When you were a kid, did you have a stocking AND presents under the tree or just one or the other? I always had both. This is from Christmas 1957. That fireplace isn't real - it was a cardboard mock-up.


----------



## Ruthanne

debodun said:


> When you were a kid, did you have a stocking AND presents under the tree or just one or the other? I always had both. This is from Christmas 1957. That fireplace isn't real - it was a cardboard mock-up.
> 
> View attachment 138323


When I was a kid we just had a tree with presents under it but there were also stockings hanging from the tree.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lizzie00

...


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

T'was 3 weeks before Christmas,
And all through the town,
People wore masks,
That covered their frown.
The frown had begun
Way back in the Spring,
When a global pandemic
Changed everything.
They called it corona,
But unlike the beer,
It didn’t bring good times,
It didn’t bring cheer.
Airplanes were grounded,
Travel was banned.
Borders were closed
Across air, sea and land.
As the world entered lockdown
To flatten the curve,
The economy halted,
And folks lost their nerve.
From March to July
We rode the first wave,
People stayed home,
They tried to behave.
When summer emerged
The lockdown was lifted.
But away from caution,
Many folks drifted.
Now it’s December
And cases are spiking,
Wave two has arrived,
Much to our disliking.
It’s true that this year
Has had sadness a plenty,
We’ll never forget
The year 2020.
And just ‘round the corner -
The holiday season,
But why be merry?
Is there even one reason?
To decorate the house
And put up the tree,
Who will see it,
No one but me.
But outside my window
The snow gently falls,
And I think to myself,
Let’s deck the halls!
So, I gather the ribbon,
The garland and bows,
As I play those old carols,
My happiness grows.
Christmas is not cancelled
And neither is hope.
If we lean on each other,
I know we can cope ❤
Keep it going! 

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL......


----------



## Tish

Liberty said:


> T'was 3 weeks before Christmas,
> And all through the town,
> People wore masks,
> That covered their frown.
> The frown had begun
> Way back in the Spring,
> When a global pandemic
> Changed everything.
> They called it corona,
> But unlike the beer,
> It didn’t bring good times,
> It didn’t bring cheer.
> Airplanes were grounded,
> Travel was banned.
> Borders were closed
> Across air, sea and land.
> As the world entered lockdown
> To flatten the curve,
> The economy halted,
> And folks lost their nerve.
> From March to July
> We rode the first wave,
> People stayed home,
> They tried to behave.
> When summer emerged
> The lockdown was lifted.
> But away from caution,
> Many folks drifted.
> Now it’s December
> And cases are spiking,
> Wave two has arrived,
> Much to our disliking.
> It’s true that this year
> Has had sadness a plenty,
> We’ll never forget
> The year 2020.
> And just ‘round the corner -
> The holiday season,
> But why be merry?
> Is there even one reason?
> To decorate the house
> And put up the tree,
> Who will see it,
> No one but me.
> But outside my window
> The snow gently falls,
> And I think to myself,
> Let’s deck the halls!
> So, I gather the ribbon,
> The garland and bows,
> As I play those old carols,
> My happiness grows.
> Christmas is not cancelled
> And neither is hope.
> If we lean on each other,
> I know we can cope ❤
> Keep it going!
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL......



That is absolutely beautiful, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne

How to Make the Best Christmas Butter Cookies Recipe Here!


----------



## Pinky

Ruthanne said:


> How to Make the Best Christmas Butter Cookies Recipe Here!


I've used this same recipe for decades. They are really delicious, and everyone I've passed it on to, loves them too!


----------



## Ruthanne

Pinky said:


> I've used this same recipe for decades. They are really delicious, and everyone I've passed it on to, loves them too!


Glad to hear it!  Do you decorate the cookies, too?


----------



## Pinky

Ruthanne said:


> Glad to hear it!  Do you decorate the cookies, too?


Yes, I use the tube icings, but not too much. They're the next best thing (for me) to shortbread


----------



## PamfromTx

CHRISTMAS CORNFLAKE WREATHS​
https://tastesbetterfromscratch.com/christmas-cornflake-wreaths/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty

Tish said:


> That is absolutely beautiful, thank you for sharing.


You are so welcome Tish.  Daughter in law...wrote me and said it came at "just the right time" for them.
Being separated from your loved ones all through the holiday season can be hard ...for so many.  Let's keep 
our little light shining, huh.  Be good to ourselves!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Pinky said:


> Yes, I use the tube icings, but not too much. They're the next best thing (for me) to shortbread


I bet they are wonderful!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

pamelasmithwick said:


> CHRISTMAS CORNFLAKE WREATHSView attachment 138772​
> https://tastesbetterfromscratch.com/christmas-cornflake-wreaths/


They look a bit strange but sound so good!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> They look a bit strange but sound so good!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Ruth n Jersey

We didn't put a tree up in our living room because we won't be having any company and we have a little one in our sitting room. I did stand the elf I made a few years back to watch over our gifts though.
Does anyone remember these old Christmas decorations? I think they are from the 30's or 40s. A couple have a soft cardboard like head and the rest have a  face made of celluloid. I'm not sure which are the oldest.
I still put them out every year.


----------



## Liberty

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 138784


Hey, I still have some bubble light night lights!


----------



## Lewkat

Liberty said:


> T'was 3 weeks before Christmas,
> And all through the town,
> People wore masks,
> That covered their frown.
> The frown had begun
> Way back in the Spring,
> When a global pandemic
> Changed everything.
> They called it corona,
> But unlike the beer,
> It didn’t bring good times,
> It didn’t bring cheer.
> Airplanes were grounded,
> Travel was banned.
> Borders were closed
> Across air, sea and land.
> As the world entered lockdown
> To flatten the curve,
> The economy halted,
> And folks lost their nerve.
> From March to July
> We rode the first wave,
> People stayed home,
> They tried to behave.
> When summer emerged
> The lockdown was lifted.
> But away from caution,
> Many folks drifted.
> Now it’s December
> And cases are spiking,
> Wave two has arrived,
> Much to our disliking.
> It’s true that this year
> Has had sadness a plenty,
> We’ll never forget
> The year 2020.
> And just ‘round the corner -
> The holiday season,
> But why be merry?
> Is there even one reason?
> To decorate the house
> And put up the tree,
> Who will see it,
> No one but me.
> But outside my window
> The snow gently falls,
> And I think to myself,
> Let’s deck the halls!
> So, I gather the ribbon,
> The garland and bows,W
> As I play those old carols,
> My happiness grows.
> Christmas is not cancelled
> And neither is hope.
> If we lean on each other,
> I know we can cope ❤
> Keep it going!
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL......


Wonderfully done, Liberty.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> They look a bit strange but sound so good!


----------



## PamfromTx

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 138802


I cannot stop giggling, @Ruthanne   !


----------



## Ruthanne

pamelasmithwick said:


> I cannot stop giggling, @Ruthanne   !


That's a good thing!


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=417596575941445


----------



## Gaer

*Merry Christmas to all my friends on Senior Forum!  *
One of my Christmas card drawings!  C. Gaer Barlow


----------



## RadishRose

Gaer said:


> *Merry Christmas to all my friends on Senior Forum!  *
> One of my Christmas card drawings!  C. Gaer Barlow


I love it, thanks Gaer!


----------



## Ruthanne

Gaer said:


> *Merry Christmas to all my friends on Senior Forum!  *
> One of my Christmas card drawings!  C. Gaer Barlow


Merry Christmas to you also Gaer!  That's a great drawing!  Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## debodun

A tree consisting of all lawn flamingos


----------



## Gaer

Ok, Just wanted to play with sizing, as i didn't know what i was doing.  This is another Christmas card i designed.
MERRY CHISTMAS, EVERYONE!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Beautiful, Gaer!


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Marg

Tish said:


> View attachment 138941


OMG, I'm dying here, that is one of the most hilarious things I have ever seen! ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 138818


B E A U t i f u l !!!


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Gary O'

I've got one more Christmas story I seem to post every year
Guess this year is no exception;


Some time ago, a several years now, we were bringing our grand kids to our house for Christmas.
I was in a mood.
This mood was driven by the fact that I wanted Christmas to ourselves, on the coast, hiding, eating decadent things, watching the tides from our bed, hanging the ‘do not disturb’ sign on the door, humping, sleeping like overfed dogs.
But, n-o-o-o-o, here we were, hauling these two trunk monkeys to our place. And only ‘cause their gramma (namaw) didn’t want them to have a miserable Christmas.
Now, now their drunken father could swill beer and drive, and maybe (be still my heart) smack into a telephone pole, killing only hisself.
And their mother (our daughter) could freely run around with her despicable friends to parties, doing mile long lines of coke, and whatever I don’t care to know.

There they were, in the back seat, smacking each other over the head with *The Pokey Little Puppy *and *Tootles*.

We passed an entertainment park.

'ENCHANTED F-O-O-R-R-REST!!!'

‘We had the best time there!’

‘Good rememories.’

A rush of memories came to me too.
The Alice in wonderland path.
Keeping up with them.
Wheezing.
Panting.

They did enjoy themselves though.
Getting lost in the funhouse.
Screaming hysterically midway in the rabbit hole.
Getting cotton candy everywhere.
Buuuut once their namaw calmed me down and cleaned me up, I was good to go.

We were almost home.
The little one, we call him ‘Mayo’, still had a smile on his face as his older brother patted him on his head, wiping his sneeze goo filled hand in his brother’s hair.

As we pulled into the drive, the monkeys, dead asleep, slumped over in their seatbelts like they’d been shot, stirred, jumped up and fought each other to be first in the house, first at the tree, first into the stockings hanging by the tree, giving me a rush of rememories too.

We played table games as namaw cooked, wrestled in the living room until we knocked off some yuletide dainties, and shot pellet guns in the back yard.

Little did I know that that Christmas was gonna be one of the best times ever for them…….and for this old humbug too.







Oh, I do have another one I just found









Also written a long time ago


'tis the season

Heh heh.

I haven’t bought a single gift this year.
I may escape it altogether.
Maybe once one gets a certain age, they are excluded from the high expectations dept. (it’s a hope)

My lady and I did shop.
I just don’t know what’s ‘in’ in the clothing dept.
There’s $150 jeans that are worn out and seems like intentionally cut.
There’s faded ones, ones like the iron was left on ‘em when the phone rang.
There’s skinny ones, slim ones, low cut ones, studded ones, ones with odd belts and some sorta strings and hangy things…….
My mind exploded when my lady showed me the ones on sale that our 14 yr old grandson might accept…..
‘Might accept?!!’
If I’m layin’ down $120 for the slim/torn ones, I better see the little turkey proudly wearin’ ‘em while he’s on the corner with his ‘will work for Pringles’ sign.

So, now, now I’m resolved that we are in the stocking stuffer only era, where grand folks should be.

Little bastards better like their harmonicas.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Christmas Salad with Citrus-Champagne Vinaigrette​
https://twohealthykitchens.com/christmas-salad-with-citrus-champagne-vinaigrette/


----------



## PamfromTx

Baked Goat Cheese Roasted Cranberry Appetizer​
https://www.honeyandbirch.com/baked-goat-cheese-roasted-cranberry-appetizer/


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 135602


Merry Christmas, Ruthanne!


----------



## Ruthanne

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Merry Christmas, Ruthanne!


Thank you @Kathleen’s Place and a Merry Christmas to you also!


----------



## Ruthanne

Thank you for those wonderful Christmas recipes @pamelasmithwick


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Kathleen’s Place

This made me laugh


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## debodun

Did you ever have an Advent calendar? I have a collection, but as with most other Christmassy things, I don't bother with them any more. I think the best ones are from Germany. My mom used to say they reminded her of stained glass.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun

"A Child's Christmas in Wales". Dylan Thomas's story of what a young boy does on Christmas and the stories his grandfather tells of family Christmases past. It's almost an hour long, but I recommend it:


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> I've got one more Christmas story I seem to post every year
> Guess this year is no exception;
> 
> 
> Some time ago, a several years now, we were bringing our grand kids to our house for Christmas.
> I was in a mood.
> This mood was driven by the fact that I wanted Christmas to ourselves, on the coast, hiding, eating decadent things, watching the tides from our bed, hanging the ‘do not disturb’ sign on the door, humping, sleeping like overfed dogs.
> But, n-o-o-o-o, here we were, hauling these two trunk monkeys to our place. And only ‘cause their gramma (namaw) didn’t want them to have a miserable Christmas.
> Now, now their drunken father could swill beer and drive, and maybe (be still my heart) smack into a telephone pole, killing only hisself.
> And their mother (our daughter) could freely run around with her despicable friends to parties, doing mile long lines of coke, and whatever I don’t care to know.
> 
> There they were, in the back seat, smacking each other over the head with *The Pokey Little Puppy *and *Tootles*.
> 
> We passed an entertainment park.
> 
> 'ENCHANTED F-O-O-R-R-REST!!!'
> 
> ‘We had the best time there!’
> 
> ‘Good rememories.’
> 
> A rush of memories came to me too.
> The Alice in wonderland path.
> Keeping up with them.
> Wheezing.
> Panting.
> 
> They did enjoy themselves though.
> Getting lost in the funhouse.
> Screaming hysterically midway in the rabbit hole.
> Getting cotton candy everywhere.
> Buuuut once their namaw calmed me down and cleaned me up, I was good to go.
> 
> We were almost home.
> The little one, we call him ‘Mayo’, still had a smile on his face as his older brother patted him on his head, wiping his sneeze goo filled hand in his brother’s hair.
> 
> As we pulled into the drive, the monkeys, dead asleep, slumped over in their seatbelts like they’d been shot, stirred, jumped up and fought each other to be first in the house, first at the tree, first into the stockings hanging by the tree, giving me a rush of rememories too.
> 
> We played table games as namaw cooked, wrestled in the living room until we knocked off some yuletide dainties, and shot pellet guns in the back yard.
> 
> Little did I know that that Christmas was gonna be one of the best times ever for them…….and for this old humbug too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 139036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I do have another one I just found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also written a long time ago
> 
> 
> 'tis the season
> 
> Heh heh.
> 
> I haven’t bought a single gift this year.
> I may escape it altogether.
> Maybe once one gets a certain age, they are excluded from the high expectations dept. (it’s a hope)
> 
> My lady and I did shop.
> I just don’t know what’s ‘in’ in the clothing dept.
> There’s $150 jeans that are worn out and seems like intentionally cut.
> There’s faded ones, ones like the iron was left on ‘em when the phone rang.
> There’s skinny ones, slim ones, low cut ones, studded ones, ones with odd belts and some sorta strings and hangy things…….
> My mind exploded when my lady showed me the ones on sale that our 14 yr old grandson might accept…..
> ‘Might accept?!!’
> If I’m layin’ down $120 for the slim/torn ones, I better see the little turkey proudly wearin’ ‘em while he’s on the corner with his ‘will work for Pringles’ sign.
> 
> So, now, now I’m resolved that we are in the stocking stuffer only era, where grand folks should be.
> 
> Little bastards better like their harmonicas.


Absolutely hilarious!!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 139064


This is so pretty.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## debodun

I use to like going into stores before Christmas - the lights & decorations, cheery music, enthusiastic happy shoppers. Why is holiday shopping now so frustrating and panic inducing? You couldn't get me in a department store or shopping center until after the holiday even if you drove and paid for my purchases.


----------



## debodun

Santa tells me what HE wants for Christmas (circa 1955).


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/605030531185213342/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Bee




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun




----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun

"In the Bleak Midwinter". This haunting tune is perhaps less familiar in America than in Europe, but I like it.


----------



## debodun

Our village tree. I can see it from my house.


----------



## PamfromTx

That looks more like an Egyptian headpiece rather than a tree!  lol


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

> Joan Baez  ~ THE CHERRY TREE CAROL ~  "All collected versions of this most popular of the traditional Christmas carols contain additional verses telling of the birth, crucifixtion and resurrection of Jesus.   Joan`s version, which uses only  the cherry-tree narrative proper, has a feeling of completeness which leads one to guess that this may have been the carol`s original form.





> The cherry-tree verses derive from the aprocryphal New Testament, while the the additional verses are based on the approved gospels and may have been added at a later date to make the carol theologically "sound."   The melody used here derives from the singing of Maud Long for the Library of Congress.  English and American texts are virtually identical, except for Joseph`s crucial outcry: "Let the father of the baby gather cherries for thee!"  In the English texts Joseph is somewhat more literary and less passionate:  "Let him pluck thee a cherry that brought thee with child."


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Becky1951




----------



## Ruthanne

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 139639


I'd like a slice, please...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne

SeaBreeze said:


>


I'd go to that party!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

SeaBreeze said:


>


Thank you that is one of my favorite Christmas songs.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

RubyK said:


>


Thank you and I wish the same for you!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Robert59

O Holy Night - The King's Singers and the Mormon Tabernacle Choir​


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

Anything Christmas?  This should qualify.


----------



## Tish

*So dramatic *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Kadee

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 140197


How did you get a photo of our Christmas tree @Ken N Tx


----------



## Wren




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Kadee




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/740138519995044043/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/739223726331779472/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

katlupe said:


> View attachment 140231


If the mice in my kitchen could cook, I'd let them stay.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/740138519995044043/


So love this Pam


----------



## Tish

Liberty said:


> View attachment 140484


Wow, this is absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## Tish




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK

Rockefeller Center Cmas Tree 1955


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

RubyK said:


>


I love this @RubyK


----------



## PamfromTx

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 140559


What an awesome gif!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SilentSoul




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Kathleen’s Place




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Happyflowerlady




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## debodun




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat

My house.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/378724649915457682/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/801851908642563544/


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## hollydolly

My little labradoodle grandfurkid stanley .. on his bed among his toys....


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Aunt Bea

A special effects photo of our city center taken by a local amateur photographer a few years ago.


----------



## Aunt Bea

This is a simple recipe from the 70s that turns up in quite a few old spiral-bound church cookbooks.  

For some reason, I only think to make it during Christmas/New Years'.





*French's Fried Onion Quiche*
1 9-inch deep-dish pie crust
1 1⁄2 cups shredded cheese swiss, cheddar, a blend, etc...
1 (3 ounces) can French-fried onions
3 eggs slightly beaten with a fork
1 1⁄2 cups milk, evaporated milk, or part heavy cream
Salt and pepper to taste and a big pinch of cayenne pepper

Preheat oven to 375-400 and par-bake pie shell for 5 minutes.  Add the grated cheese and onion rings to the pie shell.  Combine eggs milk and seasonings, pour over the other ingredients, and bake for 45-50 minutes until a knife inserted in the center comes out clean.  Let stand for 15 minutes and serve.

These days I skip the pie crust and bake it in a round non-stick cake pan that has been sprayed with PAM.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


>


LOL...that made me jump for a second , I thought it was_ my_ fireplace...if it had a fire lit in it in the picture I would have thought you'd been here and taken the pic..


----------



## debodun




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

*I love everything everyone has posted!  I have a wrist problem and can't do the "likes" too much or it hurts more but just wanted to say I do love all the posts in this thread!  *


----------



## Liberty




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## tbeltrans




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Me for the next 2 weeks!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


> My little labradoodle grandfurkid stanley .. on his bed among his toys....


OMG, it is so cute it looks like a toy itself.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> OMG, it is so cute it looks like a toy itself.


LOL...I know , he does doesn't he ?... he's a miniature labradoodle, 10 inches tall,  and he's getting to be an old man now.. age 13... 

This is him a few Christmases ago.... when he was a pup...


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Marg

SeaBreeze said:


>


Awww... poor little birdie.

That's one thing about me, birds are spoiled at our place!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat

Philadelphia.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

Mom and I made this famous fudge  for years to give out with tons of Christmas cookies :

https://www.southernliving.com/recipes/mamie-eisenhower-chocolate-fudge-recipe


----------



## Liberty




----------



## debodun




----------



## Ruthanne

Liberty said:


> Mom and I made this famous fudge  for years to give out with tons of Christmas cookies :
> 
> https://www.southernliving.com/recipes/mamie-eisenhower-chocolate-fudge-recipe


Thank you for the recipe.  It looks very yummy!


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


> LOL...I know , he does doesn't he ?... he's a miniature labradoodle, 10 inches tall,  and he's getting to be an old man now.. age 13...
> 
> This is him a few Christmases ago.... when he was a pup...


He is just so precious.


----------



## Tish

*A touch of Australia,6 white boomers.*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Chris P Bacon

*Click for a special Christmas message, just for you!*





​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Ceege

I miss catching Darlene's performance every year on the David Letterman show....


Darlene Love's spectacular final Christmas performance for The Late Show...  



 via @YouTube


----------



## Liberty




----------



## debodun

debodun said:


> View attachment 141200


Santa's pouring that bottle in the wrong place.


----------



## Becky1951




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

Chris P Bacon said:


> *Click for a special Christmas message, just for you!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


That was the cutest thing, Thank you for sharing it, Chris.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Pappy said:


> View attachment 141187


It's a Shih Tzu Christmas!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK

1909


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Marie5656

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10159587448359434


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Robert59

2015-2016 | 6 BEST CHRISTMAS LIGHT DISPLAYS EVER!!!​


----------



## Robert59

2020 Full Christmas Show​


----------



## Robert59

Celtic Woman - O Holy Night (2020 Version)​


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Liberty




----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## debodun




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## debodun

T'was the week before Christmas, and all through the town,
people wore masks, that covered their frown.
The frown had begun way back in the spring
when a global pandemic changed everything.
They called it corona, but unlike the beer,
It didn’t bring good times, it didn’t bring cheer.
Airplanes were grounded, travel was banned.
Borders were closed across air, sea, and land.
As the world entered lockdown to flatten the curve,
the economy halted, and folks lost their nerve.
From March to July we rode the first wave,
people stayed home, they tried to behave.
When summer emerged the lockdown was lifted,
but away from caution, many folks drifted.
Now it’s December and cases are spiking,
wave two has arrived, much to our disliking.
It’s true that this year has had sadness a-plenty,
we’ll never forget the year 2020.
And just ‘round the corner - The holiday season,
but why be merry? Is there even one reason?
To decorate the house and put up the tree,
who will see it, no one but me.
But outside my window, the snow gently falls,
and I think to myself, let’s deck the halls!
So, I gather the ribbon, The garland, and bows,
as I play those old carols, my happiness grows.
Christmas is not canceled and neither is hope. 
If we lean on each other, I know we can cope


----------



## Gary O'

Hey fellow geezers

Remember when naughty was nice?






Yeah, I don't either


----------



## Gary O'

While thumbing thru my old posters, found a couple in season


----------



## Ruthanne

@Gary O' You are one funny fellow!


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

I still believe. Merry Christmas.....


.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/418834834103951422/


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Gary O'

I just remembered an ol' gal
She musta been pushing a 100
Miss McBroom
It wasn't Christmas time, but it involved the spirit of giving

First saw her with wunna those two wheel carts folks use when walking to and from the store.
On it was a sign* Ride Needed*
She had on a huge old coat, baseball cap, and tennis shoes
Trudging slowly
Couldn't help but stop
We were rather poverty stricken at the time, and our old Rambler's back seat was a bit dysfunctional, 
so we put her cart back there, and my lady found a place to seat herself beside it
Took a bit to get the ol' gal in the front seat (dead weight is heavy)
Anyway, we got her to where she wanted let off...at the end of a road
Did this a couple times
The third time I asked her if we could actually take her all the way home
The place was horrific
Piled to the ceiling

She told us she never took a ride all the way home because someone might have her put in_ 'wunna those human vegetable places'_
But thought we weren't like that, so here we are
We managed to find a place to sit

The ol' gal had many stories about her place in the Appalachians where she grew up
Never married
She mentioned her favorite song
It's a Christmas song, I've been told
*I Wonder as I Wander*
It didn't mean so much to me at the time
But, took what little extra money we had, and bought a cassette tape of it
Took it over to her
We sat outside her little one room shack, and I played the song for her
She immediately became touched
She was quiet for bit
Then
Looked up
Tears streaming down her craggy old face, she thanked us with all of what was left of her heart

When we got ready to leave, I thought, well how in hell is she gonna play the cassette?
So, we left her the player

We did take her to our place for Thanksgiving that year

Then
Shortly after
lost track of her

Somebody told us she'd been put in a rest home

I hope she gave them hell

Here's the song


----------



## RadishRose

I remember this lady.

This singer....what a voice! Unusual but I like it 
Thanks Gary


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Capt Lightning

We went for our traditional walk on the beach this morning.  It was freezing !


----------



## MarkinPhx

Kind of hokey but worth a watch if you want to get nostalgic about how pop culture celebrated Christmas in the 60's. I never knew that the song "Do You Hear What I Hear" was written in response to the Cuban MIssile crisis.


----------



## Pinky

MarkinPhx said:


> Kind of hokey but worth a watch if you want to get nostalgic about how pop culture celebrated Christmas in the 60's. I never knew that the song "Do You Hear What I Hear" was written in response to the Cuban MIssile crisis.


Video Unavailable in my country


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Gary O'

There's no Christmas like Christmas at the mountain cabin

I do miss that


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pinky

Marie5656 said:


>


For those who get the "Not Available in your country", click on "Watch on YouTube".

It was very heart-warming


----------



## Marie5656

Pinky said:


> For those who get the "Not Available in your country", click on "Watch on YouTube".
> 
> It was very heart-warming


Thanks, Pinky. Not sure why it did that. Did it while I tried to play it as well.  Definately go to You Tube to watch.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish

Pinky said:


> Video Unavailable in my country


And Mine


----------



## Tish

Pinky said:


> For those who get the "Not Available in your country", click on "Watch on YouTube".
> 
> It was very heart-warming


Thank you Pinky


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Our little tree and some presents from our kids.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Best Christmas greeting
.


----------



## Autumn72

I must make a better groceries list to commodate the holiday 
How are all the grandparents doing this xmas?


----------



## katlupe

SeaBreeze said:


>


This has a special meaning to me and my bf. I sent it to his fb page. His real name is Alvin and was always kinda like Alvin the chipmunk.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose

Autumn72 said:


> I must make a better groceries list to commodate the holiday
> How are all the grandparents doing this xmas?


This one's doing not much.


----------



## Ruthanne

katlupe said:


> View attachment 141721


Definitely am trying to say warm!


----------



## Tish

Autumn72 said:


> I must make a better groceries list to commodate the holiday
> How are all the grandparents doing this xmas?


Doing well Autumn, thank you for asking.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne

Does anyone else consider it "Christmas Week" even after Christmas?  I guess I still feel Christmassy and probably will till New Years.  I am still turning on the revolving tree and the lights in the window.  Others in my neighborhood still have them going, too.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## katlupe

A Lucy and Viv Christmas

Sorry I don't know exactly how you all put videos in here.


----------



## Ruthanne

katlupe said:


> A Lucy and Viv Christmas
> 
> Sorry I don't know exactly how you all put videos in here.


Thank you for that video!  I love Lucy!  To insert a video you go to the double picture icon and click on it and it will give you a place to paste the url in it.  After you paste the url you click on "continue" or the blue box with it in it.   It's pretty easy.    It's the third icon down from the smiley face.  I hope it works for you.  I was able to see the video the way you did it too.


----------



## katlupe

Ruthanne said:


> Thank you for that video!  I love Lucy!  To insert a video you go to the double picture icon and click on it and it will give you a place to paste the url in it.  After you paste the url you click on "continue" or the blue box with it in it.   It's pretty easy.    It's the third icon down from the smiley face.  I hope it works for you.  I was able to see the video the way you did it too.


Thank you, I will try it.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pinky

SeaBreeze said:


>


That's one chill kitty cat!


----------



## Jame

This is so lovely and refreshing to watch


----------



## Ruthanne

Jame said:


> This is so lovely and refreshing to watch


Yep, it is!


----------



## PamfromTx

@Ruthanne , start a new thread for Christmas 2021.  I love Christmas!   

I've been watching The Shabby Tree on Facebook; it has given me ideas for Christmas crafts.  Not that I'll be doing any of them; I love my crafty ambitions.... years ago.  

This woman cracks me up; she is awesome though.  





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=419941043016579


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> @Ruthanne , start a new thread for Christmas 2021.  I love Christmas!
> 
> I've been watching The Shabby Tree on Facebook; it has given me ideas for Christmas crafts.  Not that I'll be doing any of them; I love my crafty ambitions.... years ago.
> 
> This woman cracks me up; she is awesome though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=419941043016579


It's too early for me but go ahead if you want--anyone can in my opinion.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> It's too early for me but go ahead if you want--anyone can in my opinion.


I'll wait on you.  No hurry.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

@PamfromTx if you want to start Christmas pictures now, instead of using this old 2020 thread, could you start a new one for 2021?
That would be great, thanks.


----------



## Ruthanne

@PamfromTx Enjoying your new pictures


----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


> @PamfromTx if you want to start Christmas pictures now, instead of using this old 2020 thread, could you start a new one for 2021?
> That would be great, thanks.


Not sure that I want to start one, @RadishRose .   No energy lately.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> @PamfromTx Enjoying your new pictures


I love, love vintage Christmas decor @Ruthanne


----------

